# Banjo catfish



## Tweaked (Jan 5, 2011)

Quick question, I was at my lfs today and saw a little catfish and brought him home. Now I can't remember exactly what he was labeled as (was a hectic day) anyways I went online to attempt to re-identify his species and it turns out from my research that he's a banjo cat. The guy in the store knew I have an african cichlid tank so I asked him if this cat would be ok in the same tank, he obviously said yes as I purchased him.

Now I find out he's a South American cat not a African as I previously thought, from what I see on their specs he should be ok in the same tank but I just wanna make sure.

Will the little guy be ok? Link below for identifying purposes just incase I screwed up the identification.

Banjo catfish....I think.


----------



## Tweaked (Jan 5, 2011)

Also, I've been watching videos on youtube of different aquariums generally just to get ideas for different rock / plant configurations and I've noticed that lots of people keep clown loaches with cichlids. I was under the impression that the water perameters were different. 

My tank is peaceful thus far so I'm wondering if a pair of loaches will be alright.

These are probably stupid questions but I'm just starting out so the more info the better.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

It appears to be a Banjo cat from South America. He is pretty adaptable as far as water contitions are concerned. If you keep your African Chiclids in very hard, high ph water, he wouldn't be happy. According to my sources he is mainly active at night and likes to borrow in the sand. He probably would be happy if there were plants or rocks to hid in.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't help you on the Chiclid aspect of it but can for the Banjo itself. I've kept a few in my day and love these guys.

They do much prefer sand or fine gravel substrates as they like to bury themselves. They are a true nocturnal cat and should have plenty of hideouts during the daylight.

As for the clown loaches, they are comfortable with Discs and Angles but I would not put them in with any others. But that's just me.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Im with James.

I personally wouldnt put an acidic enviorment fish into an alkaline environment. Banjos need atleast 3 or more to have a nice life, I currently have 3, They also hide alot so if you dont see him for months at a time, its all good.


----------

